# UG Military Vets GTFIH



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2018)

Tremendous thanks to all of our Military Veterans from the staff at UG.  If you feel like sharing any pics or stories with us from your time in the service, please do.

We all sleep soundly at night because of your work.

PoB


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you sir and also thanks to all my ugbb military bros! Hooah!
edit for cool story bro; Got in trouble while at Ft.Hood, got put on extra duty for 60 days, while on extra duty cleaning I got to meet George Bush who was visiting the base at the time, wouldn't have happened if I never had gotten in trouble, dont think he knew were extra duty troublemakers lol.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks to all the brothers and sisters who served.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you to all of you that have served. Much respect.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

Got to meet sec of defense William perry while I was deployed to Bosnia, and gen abrams was with him, 
mid you’ve ever heard of the abrams tank, this guys father is who they are named after. 

Short, stocky, mean looking dude lol.

other than that most of my Army time is a booze induced haze


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 11, 2018)

My view for most nights, over the last few months. Nothing too exciting, other than seeing b-1s loaded with bombs going to fukk up the bad guys.

Happy veterans day


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 11, 2018)

101st Airborne '89-'91.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 11, 2018)

What about us 30 year military brats!!!!! Lol

Well, my father was blessed with a 30 year career...So thank you ANYONE that has served!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 11, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> My view for most nights, over the last few months. Nothing too exciting, other than seeing b-1s loaded with bombs going to fukk up the bad guys.
> 
> Happy veterans day



I love this pic!!!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> My view for most nights, over the last few months. Nothing too exciting, other than seeing b-1s loaded with bombs going to fukk up the bad guys.
> 
> Happy veterans day


looks incredibly exciting from where I’m sitting!


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 11, 2018)

Uss harry s Truman 2003-2007.....went all over the world saw many planes leave with bombs and come back empty...also met Patrick swayze one night in flight deck control he came with a tour.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> 101st Airborne '89-'91.



No shit. My brother in law was 101st. Spent some time in Macedonia and was in Iraq for the invasion in 03.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 11, 2018)

Respect for all those that served.


----------



## bvs (Nov 11, 2018)

Massive props to all that have served. Yesterday (11/11) is rememberance day here in Oz where we stop at 11am for a minutes silence to remember all those that sacrificed for our freedom


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks for the thanks and thanks to all who served.  Us Navy Nurse Anesthetist, 1989-2002. 

My best military story, in port, went out with surgeon to drink beer and get laid, met wife, married 17 years.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes thanks to all


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2018)

the work is very much appreciated.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 12, 2018)

My boss just called me and said, "from one vet to another, thank you for serving". I thanked him and asked if i could go home for the rest of the day paid, and, same as every year when i ask, he replied " i gotta be here too"... fukker


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks to all who served!


----------



## Elivo (Nov 13, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> My boss just called me and said, "from one vet to another, thank you for serving". I thanked him and asked if i could go home for the rest of the day paid, and, same as every year when i ask, he replied " i gotta be here too"... fukker



Hahaha I use that line with the people who ask me if they can go home!!!


----------



## Trump (Nov 13, 2018)

Her Majesty’s Royal Air Force


----------



## Yaya (Nov 13, 2018)

U men or women who served are tough


Rest of us are pussies


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 13, 2018)

there's quite a few vets on this board, the ones that aren't could've been if they chose too i believe, it takes a certain type of person/mindset to be in the miltary, same as what we're all doing with the bb/pl/other lifestyle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> there's quite a few vets on this board, the ones that aren't could've been if they chose too i believe, it takes a certain type of person/mindset to be in the miltary, same as what we're all doing with the bb/pl/other lifestyle.



Absolutely agree. I wasn't wanted for medical reasons but I could have lied about it I guess. It's a regret of mine for sure.

Reality though, anyone who knows me, knows I would be a nightmare in uniform. I don't follow orders so well.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Absolutely agree. I wasn't wanted for medical reasons but I could have lied about it I guess. It's a regret of mine for sure.
> 
> Reality though, anyone who knows me, knows I would be a nightmare in uniform. I don't follow orders so well.



Noooooooo not you! I just can not......ok I can’t even keep a straight face typing that


----------



## Elivo (Nov 13, 2018)

I did my time but when Veterans Day rolls around I keep it to myself. There are many many others that did more and gave so much more than I did in the 3 years I was in. 

My time was a cake walk compared to what a lot of others have been through. So when someone comes up to me and says thanks, I thank them but also tell them there are others that deserve their thanks much more.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 13, 2018)

I believe it takes incredible balls to serve in the military, balls that I evidently didn’t have. Thank you to all of you that do.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Nov 13, 2018)

Sorry didn’t get on here on Veterans Day but I want to thank all of the veterans for giving all of there blood sweat and tears and more for our freedom and safety!Thank you!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Nov 14, 2018)

Late post, been crazy busy with school.

To all my brothers in arms, here’s to you.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes thank you to all of our veterans especially my fellow marines! Just remember you are not alone if you need anything PM me and we can shoot the shit and get you through whatever it is don’t ever think your alone 
lost too many brothers or seen them shit their life away because they tried to get through hard times alone. It’s not a sign of weakness to lean on another for help sometimes 
I’ll always be there for another veteran or member of this Board just hit me up


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> there's quite a few vets on this board, the ones that aren't could've been if they chose too i believe, it takes a certain type of person/mindset to be in the miltary, same as what we're all doing with the bb/pl/other lifestyle.


Easily the best and easiest choice ive ever made! A lot late but ull never be at that pinnacle again, once u hit civy life it aint the same even when u work for them, u miss it, and hate it all at the same time haha


----------



## Grego (Feb 13, 2019)

Usn 77 -81. Cvn69


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 13, 2019)

Missed this thread the first time around.  Appreciated.

PoB - civilians that don't like taking orders usually make some of the best soldiers.  Most people don't like taking orders to bend to someone's will, however when you're doing something for a cause that you believe in, such as your country, you become dangerous individuals united in a single cause.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 17, 2019)

Young Boot Martin getting ready to step off and do the lords work.

Good times behind the Mk-19


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 21, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> View attachment 7396
> 
> Young Boot Martin getting ready to step off and do the lords work.
> 
> Good times behind the Mk-19



Yuuuuutttttt 
that’s a salty lance coolie right there 
semper fi


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 21, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Yuuuuutttttt
> that’s a salty lance coolie right there
> semper fi



haha. I sure thought so


----------



## Grinch (Mar 2, 2021)

I was stationed on an island. Territory split with another country, known to house some pretty horrible people. Short stuffed and overworked as always. One of our duties was to run patrols along a huge cliff face. This was because there were citizens of said country trying to make their way to us. They would swim covered in motor oil(which was supposed to deter sharks from attacking) for about 20 miles just to cling on to the face of a giant cliff side and pretty much scream for help. Some patrols units did not give a single ****. But, a task was given and it was our duty to aid in the event we heard or saw somthing. In a 9 month span, I couldn't count on my hands and toes how many people were reported. Clinging on for life, covered in oil, freezing, starving, and ready to either give up or start fresh in new country. 
I also caught a Lt Colonel attempting to sneak in a full sized homemade samurai sword from carbon steel. The area already required too secret clearance, needless to say,samurai swords are a nogo. When confronted, she had no problem looking me in the eye and first denying everything, followed by using her rank as a threat to make my life hell. No, you're not taking this samurai sword into a prison. That's re  tah ded


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 13, 2021)

USAF 1973-1981. I was never in any combat zone but Germany was a little scary at times back then with terrorist activity.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 23, 2021)

Grinch said:


> I was stationed on an island. Territory split with another country, known to house some pretty horrible people. Short stuffed and overworked as always. One of our duties was to run patrols along a huge cliff face. This was because there were citizens of said country trying to make their way to us. They would swim covered in motor oil(which was supposed to deter sharks from attacking) for about 20 miles just to cling on to the face of a giant cliff side and pretty much scream for help. Some patrols units did not give a single ****. But, a task was given and it was our duty to aid in the event we heard or saw somthing. In a 9 month span, I couldn't count on my hands and toes how many people were reported. Clinging on for life, covered in oil, freezing, starving, and ready to either give up or start fresh in new country.
> I also caught a Lt Colonel attempting to sneak in a full sized homemade samurai sword from carbon steel. The area already required too secret clearance, needless to say,samurai swords are a nogo. When confronted, she had no problem looking me in the eye and first denying everything, followed by using her rank as a threat to make my life hell. No, you're not taking this samurai sword into a prison. That's re  tah ded


 Cyprus? 10char


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 23, 2021)

USMC 1979-1982.  I remember Bob Hope and Ann Margaret coming out to our shit hole base just to perform for us.  

Funny exchange:
Gunnery Sgt: "What's wrong with you, Shithead!"
Me: "Sir, Sir?"
Gunnery Sgt: "You know the "C" in Gunnery Sgt. stands for "Compassion," Don't you Shithead?"
Me. "Sir, but..Sir there is no "C" in Gunnery.....!"
Gunnery Sgt: "No shit **** head! Get back to work!"


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 23, 2021)

Back in the *Old* Corps, when BAM's were BAM's and not Women Marines, the DI's woulda said "no shit, shit4brains" (or "maggot," depending on how shitty your brains were), but I KNEW there was some damn thing I liked about you Biggie!

"Boot" ...


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Apr 7, 2021)

Us army 89-96 combat engineer / combat medic


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 7, 2021)

USMC 1999, Advanced Infantry - Broke my left leg 7 times and compressed my L5/S1 discs. Spent 4 months trying to stay in, was told by the Captain that I did not have enough time in service to keep me. Was sent packing. 

Reentered in 2004 with a medical waiver (Marines weren't taking waivers) US Army, Patriot Missile Enhanced Operator - spent 8 months at Fort Knox. Two weeks into Warrior Training my left leg gave out due to the prior injury and I spent the rest of the time fighting to stay in. Now have a 80% disability rating. Would do anything to have been able to stay.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 7, 2021)

GymTeddy said:


> USMC 1999, Advanced Infantry - Broke my left leg 7 times and compressed my L5/S1 discs. Spent 4 months trying to stay in, was told by the Captain that I did not have enough time in service to keep me. Was sent packing.
> 
> Reentered in 2004 with a medical waiver (Marines weren't taking waivers) US Army, Patriot Missile Enhanced Operator - spent 8 months at Fort Knox. Two weeks into Warrior Training my left leg gave out due to the prior injury and I spent the rest of the time fighting to stay in. Now have a 80% disability rating. Would do anything to have been able to stay.




dayum man thats a horrible way to go, and only 80% u were booted twice, should have been medical discharge with bene's

but glad u came for the partay


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 7, 2021)

j2048b said:


> dayum man thats a horrible way to go, and only 80% u were booted twice, should have been medical discharge with bene's
> 
> but glad u came for the partay



Proud have signed the line, twice, even though I still have issues with never getting to go overseas. 

Always happy to join the partay.


----------

